
App Outlet: A Universal Linux App Store with Snaps, Flatpaks, and AppImages - commoner
https://app-outlet.github.io
======
rolph
considering the problems with "app stores" , you may want to call it something
else, lets say app repository, for example.

~~~
commoner
I'm not the developer, just someone who found this through a blog post (on OMG
Ubuntu). According to the GitHub repo, they intend to support installing and
removing applications, which makes it similar to GNOME Software or the Snap
Store app.

[https://github.com/app-outlet/app-outlet/pull/38](https://github.com/app-
outlet/app-outlet/pull/38)

[https://github.com/app-outlet/app-outlet/issues/53](https://github.com/app-
outlet/app-outlet/issues/53)

[https://github.com/app-outlet/app-outlet/issues/54](https://github.com/app-
outlet/app-outlet/issues/54)

Right now, I have to search through both Flathub and the Snap Store to find
sandboxed apps, and there is no central repository for all AppImages. A
combined "app store" like this would save me some time on hunting down app
listings.

